# [GP] Just Bought Gold Pieces - When Do They Show Up?



## TreChriron (Oct 22, 2014)

I used the link, selected a quantity, went to Pay Pal, paid, came back.  The GP didn't show up.

Is this not an automated process or does someone have to manually approve them?

Also, this might be a good topic for the GP FAQ...


----------



## TreChriron (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi. I really want my gold pieces. Please approve my purchase. I still love you and you're pretty.

Sincerely,


----------



## Morrus (Oct 23, 2014)

It's completely automated; there shouldn't be a delay on it.  Is there any chance your PayPal payment needs time to clear?


----------



## TreChriron (Oct 23, 2014)

I have an email confirmation from Pay Pal, and it shows a deduction in my paypal account. Can I email you the confirmation?


----------



## TreChriron (Oct 23, 2014)

Also, I'm not showing any transactions on my user account for GP. I just earned one yesterday, but nothing in the list (My Account).


----------



## TreChriron (Oct 24, 2014)

:-(


----------



## Morrus (Oct 24, 2014)

Sure!  Shoot the PayPal receipt over to me at morrus@hotmail.com and I'll take a look.  It's Friday evening nearly here, though, so I can't promise I'll be able to do much tonight!


----------



## TreChriron (Oct 27, 2014)

Any news? Did you receive the copy of the email?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2014)

I've not gotten an email from you, no.  What email address should I expect it from?


----------



## TreChriron (Oct 27, 2014)

trechriron10 with the at symbol yahoo plus the dot com thing. I just sent another from this address.


----------



## TreChriron (Oct 28, 2014)

It's my Birthday!! *blows out candles* *wishes for the 50 gold he purchased*

The End.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2014)

Ah, found it.  Hotmail junked it! Shame it doesn't junk the *actual* junk mail...

$10 for 50gp, right?  Adding it now!


----------



## TreChriron (Oct 29, 2014)

You sir are a scholar and a gentleman!


----------

